# موضوع جديد بجد! ,,,, بماذا تشعر



## Twin (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أقرأ للنهاية*
*:36_22_25:*​*بماذا تشعر وأنت تقف علي قمة جبل عالي ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت في صحراء ذات لوناً واحداً ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت تقف علي ضفاف نهراً يجري ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت أمام بحراً مضطرباً وهائج ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت في قمة الانطلاق والحرية ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت ملقى في بئر اليأس والإحباط ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت بين أعز الأصدقاء ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت أمام ألد الأعداء ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت ذو صحة جيدة ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت في فراش المرض ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت تبارك لطفل قد ولد للحياة ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت تسير خلف متوفى محمولاً علي الأكتاف ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت علي مشارف عاماً جديداً ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت تودع نفس العام بعد أن مضي ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت ماراً أمام باب الكنيسة ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت بداخلها تصلي وتختلي ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت تشعر بباب قلبك يُقرع عليه ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت ترفض أن تقوم وتفتح ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت ترى نفسك قد تقمصت دوري يهوذا وبطرس معا ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت أمام الصليب وعيناك ترى المصلوب عليه ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت ترى العذراء الأم تبكي أبنها ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت بين جدران العلية خائفاً ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت أمام القبر الفارغ ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت بجوار توما لتتأكد من القيامة ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت سائراً مع المسيح ولا تدري ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت في حضنه وبيده يطعمك ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت أسيراً بيد الشيطان وهذا بسببك أنت وحدك ؟*
*بماذا تشعر وأنت تفكـر في نهاية هذه الحياة ؟*
*بماذا تشعر ...................................... ؟*

*بماذا تشعر *
*هل تشعر بأنك إنسان يدرك ويفهم ما المعني من كل حدث يمر عليه *
*ويدرك مغزاه *​ 
*أم أنك كصخرة بداخل مجرى مائي تتخبط دون أن تشعر*
*ولكنها تتفتت مع مرور الوقت*​ 
*فهل ترى نفسك إنسان يشعر أم صخرة في طريقها للفناء؟*​ 

*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة *
*أمين*​*سلام*​


----------



## Twin (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*يارب يعجبكم....*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*يارب يعجبكم.... *
*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب*

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  رب  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
*:36_1_24:*​*سلام*​


----------



## يماني1 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*كلمات حلوة جدا وقوية يا امير ، والله انا شعرت بالتناقض حينما قرأت 

موضوعك لانه بينقلني من صورة لصوره ، صورة فرح تليها حزن ، تبات يليه

اضطراب ... بس هي دي شكل الحياة كالعملة ذات واجهين ، لكن مشاعري 

عن الحياة الي وصفتها باختصرها بوصف حياة مضطربه ينقصها الثبات، 

وانا شايف نفسي كقارئ صخرة بيتحول لانسان.*


----------



## Twin (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



يماني1 قال:


> *وانا شايف نفسي كقارئ صخرة بيتحول لانسان.*


 
*الله يكون معك ويقويك*
*وشكراً علي مشاركتك*​*سلام*


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 سبتمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *بماذا تشعر ...................................... ؟*


 
*+*

*لن اشعر بشىء وقتها ................ *

*وإن قُدّر لى ان اشعر فحتماً سيكون الندم *

*موضوع رائع يا امير *

*صلواتك *


----------



## Twin (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً طارق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *لن اشعر بشىء وقتها ................ *
> 
> ...


 
*شكراً علي كلماتك المشجعة *
*شكراً*​*واليك شخصياً سأضيف*

*الندم هو أول خطوة علي طريق الموت الجسدي والحياة الروحية *
*" طريق التوبة "*

*الله يكون معك ومعنا*​*سلام*


----------



## raouf samir (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك بجد يا امير 
فعلا كتير منا مش واخد باله من حاجات كتيره فى حياته و تمر دون ان يشعر بها و حتى دون ان يفتكرها
 شكرا و صلى من اجلى


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله يكون معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي raouf samir*

* منور المنتدي ويارب تكون معانا دايماً*
*وشكراً علي مشاركتك*​ 


raouf samir قال:


> اشكرك بجد يا امير
> فعلا كتير منا مش واخد باله من حاجات كتيره فى حياته و تمر دون ان يشعر بها و حتى دون ان يفتكرها


*هي دية الحياة نحيها ولكن كثيراً لانشعر بها*
*ولكن علينا أن نتذكر دائماً ان الله معنا*
*وإن كان الله معنا فمن علينا*​ 


raouf samir قال:


> صلى من اجلى


 
*بصراحة أنا مبعرفش*
*بس صلوات العذراء مريم وكل القديسين تكون معك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## †gomana† (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*كلمات من القلب واسئلة كتير محيرة*
*اكيد مفيش غير الندم والتانيب اكتر*

*ميرسي كتير امير *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Twin (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً جومانا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااي جوماناااااااا*

*شكراً علي مشاركتك الجميلة*
*الندم هو أول طريق الحياة الجديدة*
*وتذكري بطرس الرسول*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## jesuslove1j (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ãÑÓì íÇ ÃãíÑ Úáì ÇáãæÖæÚ ÇáÑÇÆÚ ÈÌÏ


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

أن من لا تلسعه أفاعي الأيام وتنهشه ذئاب الليالي يظل مغرورا بالأيام والليالي


----------



## nona (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل أوي يا أمير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك

نونا


----------



## Nemo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: موضوع جديد بجد!*

لو *ادركت* شعورى فى كل لحظة كما تتسآل أخى امير
لشعرت حينها بأنى محتمى فى ذلك الحصن الحصين
موضوعك *نقلنى* بين مشاعر مختلفة وللأسف هو ده حالنا ع الارض
موضعك بجد اكتر من رائع واثار بداخلى تساؤلات كتير اتمنى اجاوب نفسى عليها
الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: موضوع جديد بجد!*

رووووووووعه يا توين 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررررسى كتير على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

